# JBL CS 460



## bobby (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
I had received 5.1 speaker system of JBL as a gift from my bro. Could anyone suggest me a good receiver going along with this speaker system. thanks,


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

How much is your budget for a receiver? We would better be able to help knowing how much you would like to spend.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

This is one of my personal rules of thumb, but I wouldn't spend more than about 30% of what you spent on the speakers for the receiver. 

For example, if you spent $1,000 for the speaker pacakage, I wouldn't spend more than $300 for the receiver. Maybe even less.

With that in mind, do the math on the what was spent for the speaker package and then buy something from Onkyo, Yamaha or Denon. These are what I consider to be the best of the bunch -- all for different reasons. Onkyo in particular gives a lot of features for the $$. Accessoriesforless.com usually has some great deals on Onkyo receivers.


----------



## bobby (Jan 13, 2010)

I can spend $ 300 for a receiver.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I believe the Onkyo TX-NR607 receiver can be had for around that price. That is probably one of the best receivers you can get at that price and it comes feature-packed!


----------

